# Looking for a stage race in MD, VA



## goingincirclesisfun (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm looking to make a trip to MD, VA area, my girlfriend is from MD. I race in Colorado, and I'm wanting to plan a trip in July or Aug. Any good stage races with 2.5 hours or so??? Any websites to check out. I saw district 41. 

Thanks,


----------



## wheelsucker (Jul 10, 2002)

*giro de coppi*

try th giro de coppi, 3 day race during july. itt on friday night, rr-saturday, crit-sunday. located in western maryland about a half hour outside of Frederick. Very popular race, fills up real quick. Very hilly, peleton thins our very quickly. check mabra.org.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

It may be a little out of your geographical range, but the Tour de Toona (I think this year is July 30-Aug 1) is a hoot of the first order. You ride the same routes as the pros. Three days, first day is a twenty mile circuit, second day is up a mountain, down a mountain, third day is a crit. People come from all over the East Coast and beyond. I think it's scheduled for the weekend after the Giro di Coppi. http://www.tourdetoona.com/


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

This stage race is in June:

http://www.tourofshenandoah.com/

Most of Virginia is in District 42, here is the website for it:

http://www.vacycling.org/

There is a full calender of events, and links to other calenders as well. 

Here are some of the D42 races for that period:

Saturday July 10
Noel Wick Grand Prix *
Norfolk, VA
Jonathan Devich

Sunday July 11
5th Annual Conte's Cycling Classic *
Norfolk, VA
John Flora
757-685-4809
[email protected]

Sunday July 18 
Commonwealth Games (age-graded RR) *
Roanoke, VA

Sunday July 25
THR/VBV Crit (age-graded state crit) * ---- (or June 20)
Rob Suydam
804-262-9570
[email protected]

Saturday July 31
Cobblestone Classic Crit

Sunday Aug 1
Cobblestone Classic RR (State senior RR) *

Saturday Aug 7
Buena Vista Downtown Criterium *
Buena Vista, VA
Scott Dadson


----------

